# What is your biggest wish for the future?



## Wataame93

Hello!

My bf is Korean and he will have his Coming of age Ceremony soon. So I wanted to make a quiz for him in Korean and English.

Could somebody help me to translate those sentences to Korean? In Hangul?
--------------------
Congratulation to your Coming of Age ceremony! I love you and I wish you all the happiness in the world!

1. What s your biggest wish for the future?
(xxx)

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## gx33925

I did paraphrase.
---------------
Congratulation to your coming of age ceremony!
성년의 날 축하해!
Seongnyeon-ui nal chukahae

I love you and
진짜 사랑하고,
jinjja salanghago,

I wish you all the happiness in the world!
행복했으면 좋겠어
hangbokaeseumyeon jokesseo

What's your biggest wish for the future?
근데, 제일 큰 꿈이 뭐야?
geunde, jeil keun kkumi mwoya?


----------



## Wataame93

thank you so much!


----------



## elroy

gx33925, wouldn't Wataame93 need to use 존댓말 if his/her boyfriend is older (형/오빠)?


----------



## Environmentalist

elroy said:


> gx33925, wouldn't Wataame93 need to use 존댓말 if his/her boyfriend is older (형/오빠)?



It is a very good question.
As you know you usually use 존댓말 when you are talking to someone older than you in Korea.
There is an exception to that rule.

As to a romantic relationship, lots of people don't stick to that rule, which means that they don't use 존댓말 talking to each other.
I guess it is because you'd like to show intimacy to your boy/girlfriend regardless of their age.
I'm 2 years younger than my current girlfriend, but I never use 존댓말 talking to her.

If someone is very close to you (such as a close friend and a boy/girlfriend), you often don't use 존댓말 in Korea.
Importantly, there should be an explicit or implicit mutual consent to not using 존댓말 as the relationship goes.

I know it sounds quite tough to you but this is what naturally happens in Korea.


----------

